# engine making knocking noise when slowing down



## userchemicalxx (Apr 29, 2005)

like i said when slowing down its making a knocking noice, till it hits about 15kmph, when accelerating theirs no noise, if i have my foot on the gas no noise when i take it off once the rpms get around 3000 the noise comes in a bit, no lose in power or anything like that.
1998 jetta 2.0 5-speed is what i have, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## userchemicalxx (Apr 29, 2005)

bump


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (userchemicalxx)*

Do you get the noise if you just sit with the car in park (or neutral, foot off clutch) and rev the engine as you described? Or, do you have to be moving to make the noise?


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (bearing01)*

this happens in my 94 2.0 only in 1st and 2nd gear and at 2000-3000 rpms


----------



## BambinoVW4ever (Apr 28, 2009)

drive shaft needs greasing.& engine mounting checki had it too.knocking sound from foot wells.exactly like u describe only mine wld pop up once in a while.that shd fix it


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (BambinoVW4ever)*

well I do need motor mounts but grease my cv joints?


----------



## gtisho1988 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (apexT)*

i had the knocking noise in my floor boards too! only when maintaining speed or slowing down.. i just replaced my cv axle and it took care of it... quick fix and it cost like 60 bucks


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (gtisho1988)*

Check your CV joint boots. IF you see any tears or large cracks replace the boot. It comes in a kit for like $20 with rubber boot and new CV joint grease.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*

When my passenger side motor mount bushing went I felt a pulse thumping with my feet while sitting in the passenger seat and the car accelerating. The driver did not hear or feel the pulsing.
Loud knocking or clicking noise may be a bad CV joint. You can't grease them. Some, if they get really old like say 20 years old, the grease inside the joint can harden. This could create a noise. Reach up in under the car and grab the axle. Try to plunge / move it inward & outward with your hand a few times. This may move the hard grease inside. See if that changes the noise. If it does then you maybe could remove the CV boots, clean the old grease off the balls & cages and apply new grease and boots.
edit: When I said to plunge the axle inward / outward I mean to move the bar part of the axle toward the engine, then push it out toward the wheel. If it feels hard to do then try moving it over & over several times until it feels like it is softening up. Then recenter the axle along this path of movement. Then test drive to see if there is a difference in sound.


_Modified by bearing01 at 9:40 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (bearing01)*

When my car was making bad CV joint knocking sounds during the winter I just refilled with fresh grease and slapped a new boot on it. Problem solved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
You have to remember - when there is grease in the joint it takes up the extra space.
I go by these rules:
If the CV boot is full of grease and it clicks - replace it.
If the joint is dry and clicking - fill with fresh grease and a new boot and see if things improve.


----------

